# Beretta Jetfire 950BS Holster



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
I am trying to find a leather OWB holster for my Beretta 950 BS. I have been largely unsuccessful!
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Unkei


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had a Hunter-brand OWB holster for the Beretta 950 I owned many years ago. The holster wasn't very fancy, but it did what I needed it to do: keep the pistol close-at-hand and off the ground. Here is a link to the Hunter company's website, the Beretta sub-section:

beretta1

Those are nice little pistols. Good luck!


----------



## Unkei (Feb 24, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> I had a Hunter-brand OWB holster for the Beretta 950 I owned many years ago. The holster wasn't very fancy, but it did what I needed it to do: keep the pistol close-at-hand and off the ground. Here is a link to the Hunter company's website, the Beretta sub-section:
> 
> beretta1
> 
> Those are nice little pistols. Good luck!


Thanks DJ,
I'll check them out!
Thanks,
Unkei


----------

